# Animations & emoticons



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So I am trying to figure out how some of you get such great animations and emoticons (more than the 16 offerings I see above a post box when composing a post or reply).

A few of my favorite animations with an avatar are:
Jeff's (#95) rotating book images
KCFoggin's (#375) butterfly
Dori's (#100) reading caterpillar
Steph H's (#149) star tipping her tophat

So tips on how they do these animations?
Tips on where to get "advanced" emoticons?

TYIA


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Great question!  I've been wondering that too.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I







am







not sure







what you are







talking about.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not proud! I'll beg! How do you folks do this? LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You were half way there when you used quote. What I do is when I found one I like on this site I use quote then copy the file for the image. You will find five of them in this post. There are several sites around the web that more if you want to search them out. I copy them to a word document to save them for later use. When I want to have one in a post, I just copy from the document to the post.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:



> You were half way there when you used quote. What I do is when I found one I like on this site I use quote then copy the file for the image. You will find five of them in this post. There are several sites around the web that more if you want to search them out. I copy them to a word document to save them for later use. When I want to have one in a post, I just copy from the document to the post.


Aha! so i see 2 things from that tip: 1. I get the code to save, and 2. I see websites to go to find more. Thanks!

Now for the animated pics in the avatar/info area. I guess it doesn't quite work that way, but I'll fiddle around with saving images from right click.

Many thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I would have helped you with the aviatar, but you notice mine does not move.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> You were half way there when you used quote. What I do is when I found one I like on this site I use quote then copy the file for the image. You will find five of them in this post. There are several sites around the web that more if you want to search them out. I copy them to a word document to save them for later use. When I want to have one in a post, I just copy from the document to the post.


Thanks for the tip intinst. Expanding on your idea I should be able to link to the images on the yahoo messenger emoticons page and get things like this:







or this







for you intinst


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Aaaand she's off!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok is this how you do it.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> Ok is this how you do it.


Goody it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You may wish you never showed us how to do this. We could be dangerous now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq (#2880) said:


> A few of my favorite animations with an avatar are:
> Jeff's (#95) rotating book images


You can make your own GIF animation from a series of still images:

http://www.jhepple.com/gif_animator.htm

Then you can upload your animations to an image sharing site like Photobucket and reference the image in your posts or upload it as an avatar.

http://photobucket.com/

Abq, huh? Sounds like home.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

One great site to find smileys is http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm -- find a smiley you like, and the full code you need to use to post that smiley is on the left side (image tags and all).

And thanks for the compliment on my avatar!  I found that somewhere online a long time ago. Like others here, I have a folder on my computer where I save fun clip art and smileys that I find in my surfing, and that just seemed like a fun one to use here as my avatar.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Abq, huh? Sounds like home.


Are/were you from Albuquerque? Been here since '99 and in nwNM from '80-'87.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> Goody it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You may wish you never showed us how to do this. We could be dangerous now.


I am happy to have helped all of you and look forward to KindleBoards getting better and more entertaining.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Steph, that's a good source for all kinds of smileys.



Steph H said:


> One great site to find smileys is http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm -- find a smiley you like, and the full code you need to use to post that smiley is on the left side (image tags and all).
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on my avatar!  I found that somewhere online a long time ago. Like others here, I have a folder on my computer where I save fun clip art and smileys that I find in my surfing, and that just seemed like a fun one to use here as my avatar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq (#2880) said:


> Are/were you from Albuquerque? Been here since '99 and in nwNM from '80-'87.


I grew up in Albuquerque. The population was 30,000 people when my family moved there; very few roads were paved; KOB was the only TV station (broadcasting from 4:00 PM until 10:00).


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm, will this work?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> Hmmm, will this work?


Hah! I like to learn something new every day so, today is a success!

patrisha


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Steph H said:


> One great site to find smileys is http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm -- find a smiley you like, and the full code you need to use to post that smiley is on the left side (image tags and all).
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on my avatar!  I found that somewhere online a long time ago. Like others here, I have a folder on my computer where I save fun clip art and smileys that I find in my surfing, and that just seemed like a fun one to use here as my avatar.


I'm loving the link to the emoticons. Thanks so much.


----------

